# Chatillon force gauge usage?



## DiscoDan (Jan 24, 2019)

I ran across this today but can't find anything online showing how it would be used. I believe it measures torque but not sure for what. It comes with a small chuck and chuck key. What is it used for?


----------



## pstemari (Jan 24, 2019)

Is it for measuring linear force or torque? The shaft looks like it's intended to take torque.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Asm109 (Jan 25, 2019)

Its for measuring the torque on something, anything.  Its a general purpose measurement tool.
If you don't know what you would measure with it, you don't need it.


----------



## DiscoDan (Jan 25, 2019)

Asm109 said:


> Its for measuring the torque on something, anything.  Its a general purpose measurement tool.
> If you don't know what you would measure with it, you don't need it.



Asm109, you likely know as well as anyone else here, it's not always about need! I just hate seeing this stuff languish in a junk shop if someone can use it.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 25, 2019)

Dan , we used similar torque gages down at the soap plant for setting our capper chucks for the lids . We preset them according to bottle size back in the shop area . Once the capper set the cap , it tightened to the set torque on the chuck and popped open . We later went to rare earth magnet chucks that could be set easily while on the machine itself , with the clutch slipping at the needed torque . One of the biggest complaints from consumers were either they couldn't get the caps off , or there bottle leaked when turned on the side . Our biggest complaint was about the inconsistency of the bottle blowing plant . Tide ( P&G) , had a different sealing method than Unilever , there's being a great big flat rigid surface , ours sealing on a small taper .


----------

